# Best HTIB for $100-ish



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

This may be the wrong place to ask this but here goes.
I'm looking for bare bones a 5.1 HTIB system for about $100-ish for my dad for Christmas.
There's the $110 Insignia but it gets some bad reviews and has a DVD player.

I just want the best all in one reciever and 6 speakers I can get for $100-ish.

I've seen some systems like that but I wonder if anyone has any advice on what to or not to buy.

Thanks!


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Matt. I'm really sorry to not answer the question the way you wanted, but I wouldn't give advice I don't believe in. I wouldn't waste my money on $100 HTIB. I think the lowest entry level system you should get would be something like the yamaha YHT-390. This way, you have a full fledged AVR and speakers that you don't mind trashing when you are ready to upgrade. I realize that is about $250 more than you wanted to spend, but I believe the quality of the end result would be worth it for me.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There are refurbished Onkyo systems for under $200, I wouldn't go less then that. There's a reason why $100 systems get bad reviews.

http://www.shoponkyo.com/products.cfm?group_id=1&subcat=Systems


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

I understand. My receiver and speakers are about $1200, and it's just at the level that I consider to be worthwhile for watching my favorite movies. But I'm more of a studio guy than a home theater guy so the home entertainment system is somewhat low on my priority list.

But the surround system is for my dad's gaming computer and I can't afford much more than $120 for a Christmas gift.

I just need something that will give surround to PC games and bit of bass.
Nothing crazy.

My father in law got the Insignia HTIB for $109 at Best Buy and it seems to work pretty well. There are some good reviews as well. For $100 bucks I'm certainly not looking for anything amazing.

I was thinking about going used... I'll have to look into it some more.

Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Here you go!

If it's for a computer than really no need for the av switching and multiple inputs. Klipsch Pro Media is another great sounding PC system if you can find one. They should be around $200 on clearance and sound killer IMO. Either one of this is going to tromp a $100 HTIB.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Ya, this is more like it!
Thanks!


----------

